# Batch File Question



## NeroMorte (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Below is a Batch to Change your IP Address. Works good to change the IP

But i want it to Display Current IP Save that Data into IP_OLD Var and Chnage IP then Display OLD IP to NEW IP

*So The Problem is the Follow:*



> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 7X.2XX.9X.2XX
> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe30::711:5bff:fe84:5960%4
> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe30::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2102:44ed:23c9::47ed:63c9
> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::51fe:31.237.19.241%2


IT Display's Last Line "*fe80::51fe:31.237.19.241%2*" I want it to Display only the Top Line the Real IP. Same is Happening with the MAC Address.

*One other Question is there Better Way to Do Message Box Other then VBS*

*Below is The Batch File Code to Change IP.*

_*ChangeIP.bat*_


> :Change IP Batch File
> :Written by NeroMorte
> 
> COLOR 0C
> ...


----------

